# Does timing or order matter when applying fertilizer and humic/RGS?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I currently foliarly apply humic acid and RGS and water that in.

I will be beginning applying AS as well.

Is it okay if I were to spray my lawn with the humic acid and RGS in the morning, then drop the AS immediately afterwards, and water those in about 6-8 hours later in the day?

I am asking because I am unsure if I need to be mindful of any timing issues when applying fertilizer as well as humic and RGS.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't see why it would. Frankly there's no reason why you can't tank mix them all together for that matter. I try & do that as much as possible.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Excuse my ignorance. What's RGS?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TheEggMan said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What's RGS?


Root Growth Stimulator

@Ware - might want to put this one on the acronyms list.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> TheEggMan said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance. What's RGS?
> ...


I think technically it's an actual product, that uses that acronym as a name. Here's the product link: https://thelawncarenut.com/products/n-ext-rgs-5-gallon


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

corneliani said:


> I think technically it's an actual product, that uses that acronym as a name. Here's the product link: https://thelawncarenut.com/products/n-ext-rgs-5-gallon


That's a good point. A GCF RGS clone wouldn't necessarily be the same product, nor would it necessarily be marketed with the phrase "root growth stimulator".


----------

